# probleme avec l'installation de X11



## boubacar_de_monaco (15 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous 

voila j'avais OpenOffice sur mon ancier mac et maintenant que j'en ai un nouveau je voudrais le mettre dessus.

Seulement lorsque je telecharge X11, il me dit que j'ai une version superieur deja installé. Je fait une recherche et je trouve la version fournie avec Tiger. Seulement le problème c'est que quand je l'installe il me dit "une erreur s'est produite veuillez réessayer ulterieurement".

Du coup ca m'embete vu que j'arrete pas d'essayer. J'ai fait une réparation des autorisation avec Onyx (je sais pas le faire sans).

Voila 

comment je dois faire?

Merci.


----------



## plovemax (15 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
Tu n'as pas X11 dans le dossier utilitaire, dans le dossier application?


----------



## Dramis (15 Septembre 2006)

Il faut chercher sur le forums, à chaque semaine cette question sur l'installation de X11 revient.   J'y ai répondu au moins 3 ou 4 fois déjà.


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2006)

Oui, &#231;a devient lassant, par moment, ce c&#244;t&#233; r&#233;p&#233;titif ...
Une simple recherche avec "Installation X11" eut apport&#233; des r&#233;sultats ...


----------



## boubacar_de_monaco (15 Septembre 2006)

ecoutez j'ai un peu honte 

j'ai suivi vos conseil et c'est installé; j'y penserai la prochaine fois  Merci encore


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2006)

Pas de probl&#232;me : on r&#226;le mais on a pas mauvais fond  !


----------

